# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  California declares electronic cigarettes a health threat!

## bass

the fvckers never stop finding ways to rip people off! 


California declares electronic cigarettes a health threat | Fox News

----------


## Bonaparte

Of course they're a health threat. 
They're just supposed to be the lesser of two evils compared to smoking.
I don't know that agree with them being banned in bars, but certainly schools (indoors) and hospitals.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

The whole banning of e-cigs in restaurant and bars, I don't agree with. Hell, even smoking I don't think should be banned in those places. I look at it like this, if a bar owner or restauranteur wants that sort of stuff in their place, it's their business. Employees and patrons both choose to be there.

I definitely agree with the law banning e-cigs product sales to kids (not that it'll stop them).

----------


## bass

Banning is not the issue, they want to tax it like tobacco. They just can't stop finding ways to rip people off.

----------


## woody127

And to think I was going to stop smoking with an e CIG lol

----------


## Far from massive

While I can certainly see both sides of the coin and generally hate the gov stepping into things, I can see reasons why even in a bar it should not be allowed. 

Say you live in CA and have worked as a bartender at the same bar for several years. Now all of a sudden vaping is becoming huge and you got these kids buying ever more powerful vaping conraptions...some of them blowing out clouds of steam reminiscent of a steam locomotive LOL.

After several years you now have a loyal crowd and make good money on tips, now you got all these vaping morons blowing huge azz clouds of raspberry thriller vapor in your face every night....Should you have to choose between not working a good job so these kids can vape it up? Or should the kids have to go outside to blow their clouds of raspberry thriller vapor in the air?

----------


## lovbyts

> The whole banning of e-cigs in restaurant and bars, I don't agree with. Hell, even smoking I don't think should be banned in those places. I look at it like this, if a bar owner or restauranteur wants that sort of stuff in their place, it's their business. Employees and patrons both choose to be there.
> 
> I definitely agree with the law banning e-cigs product sales to kids (not that it'll stop them).


I thought I was the only one where who felt that way. I dont smoke but I felt it should be up to the smoker and owner of the establishment. 

I see it as just another form on control by the government and another means to wipe out the middle class. Take a look at all the restrictions put on small business owners. 1000s of owners have been forced out of business because they could not afford the never ending regulations. Install handicap parking, ramps, elevators, bathrooms, vacation days, sick days, increased minimum wage, medical. 

What all this adds up to is even small businesses will have to be part of a larger corporation.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> I thought I was the only one where who felt that way. I dont smoke but I felt it should be up to the smoker and owner of the establishment. 
> 
> I see it as just another form on control by the government and another means to wipe out the middle class. Take a look at all the restrictions put on small business owners. 1000s of owners have been forced out of business because they could not afford the never ending regulations. Install handicap parking, ramps, elevators, bathrooms, vacation days, sick days, increased minimum wage, medical. 
> 
> What all this adds up to is even small businesses will have to be part of a larger corporation.


You sometimes stop and wonder "how did those gimps survive before all the handicap regulations?" And then you're like "well figured out ways to adapt or they went to other places."

As far as increased minimum wage goes. Minimum wage I actually think it does need to be higher. It's sole purpose was to ensure a bare minimal existence on the lowest members of the proletariat.

----------


## lovbyts

I agree with the minimum wage to a point but its not supposed to be a living wage. Not where you can afford to buy your 3 bedroom house with white picket fence and support 2 1/2 kids and a dog.

Those jobs are supposed to be how to learn to be a responsible employee and start paying your parents rent money.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I wish they would tax all smoke products a flat $10.00 per purchase and sales tax go down and even higher ! Smoke products are nasty and add to health cost ! Legalize weed and tax the crap out of smoke products !

----------


## Synhax

a few friends of mine use the e-cig and they say it helps them alot in cutting down on smoking. So if anything its helpful to the ppl that need it most, but I would still regulate it same way as regular cigs, dont need to smoke it inside public places. Its still nicotine at the end of the day.

----------


## fxrjuiceman

Government stays coming with new shit that keeps our head count down

----------


## NotNATTY

government can fk himself.

----------


## Bonaparte

> You sometimes stop and wonder "how did those gimps survive before all the handicap regulations?" And then you're like "well figured out ways to adapt or they went to other places."


Most of today's handicapped did it to themselves through obesity and diabetes. That didn't used to happen, as type I diabetics died and pretty much nobody became so obese as to need a wheelchair (before cars, TV, and fast food).

Those that were crippled by illness or accidents laid around at home and were taken care of by family until they died. Not much quality of life there.

Or are you just talking about wheelchair ramps and handicapped parking spaces? Obviously they were just inconvenienced and ran a higher chance of busting their ass trying to get around.

----------


## djgreen

my biggest issue with ecigs is there appeal to kids 10 to 17 year old kids are smoking these things like crazy they have flavors like skittles and star burst and there marked as safe that's crap. its not even water vapor its made with oil the same oil they use to make antifreeze, motor oil and coolant for your car and these kids that never smoked cigarettes are now becoming addicted to nicotine and end up smoking in the long run. I think there a great thing for smokers but they need to be regulated big time iv seen kids buy this oil without even showing id because it is seen as harmless

----------


## zejj

fuckin hate e-cigs! be real man and do fuckin real drugs

----------


## Marsoc

> While I can certainly see both sides of the coin and generally hate the gov stepping into things, I can see reasons why even in a bar it should not be allowed. 
> 
> Say you live in CA and have worked as a bartender at the same bar for several years. Now all of a sudden vaping is becoming huge and you got these kids buying ever more powerful vaping conraptions...some of them blowing out clouds of steam reminiscent of a steam locomotive LOL.
> 
> After several years you now have a loyal crowd and make good money on tips, now you got all these vaping morons blowing huge azz clouds of raspberry thriller vapor in your face every night....Should you have to choose between not working a good job so these kids can vape it up? Or should the kids have to go outside to blow their clouds of raspberry thriller vapor in the air?


Mm raspberry thriller. Sounds good. I have grape ape and sharkle berry right now. I never smoked regular cigs except one year when I was eating sheets of acid. I smoked lights. Can't handle the harshness. Use to puff trees always. Now I don't. But yeah I'm sure I will put this thing down when I start traing hardcore again. I started cuz it's the act of doing it and I was at a half way house with no other stimulation and someone out of class got me hit. It's tastes good and is smooth.

----------


## kelkel

See, they are dangerous.....

----------


## NACH3

> See, they are dangerous.....


That is hysterical!

----------


## Obs

> Banning is not the issue, they want to tax it like tobacco. They just can't stop finding ways to rip people off.


Yes, no one gives a shit if you squirm and die in a slow fiery pit, it's all about money. Any law, agenda, and any study proposed or executed for the purpose of government is solely to fill pockets. After 250 years of lobbying and bullshit laws in this country, you would think everyone would see it. It's like this kiddos, I don't give a fuck global warming, I do give a fuck about the 2 million I just got from the coal industry to vote yes or no. It goes both ways. The checks and balances in this country are who is willing to pay the most.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Yes, no one gives a shit if you squirm and die in a slow fiery pit, it's all about money. Any law, agenda, and any study proposed or executed for the purpose of government is solely to fill pockets. After 250 years of lobbying and bullshit laws in this country, you would think everyone would see it. It's like this kiddos, I don't give a fuck global warming, I do give a fuck about the 2 million I just got from the coal industry to vote yes or no. It goes both ways. The checks and balances in this country are who is willing to pay the most.


I think there is going to be a new world revolution "hopeful not bloody". Much like many times in history. From the Magna Carta setting off the cascade against the "divine right of Kings," to the Protestant Reformation and to the American Revolution of 1775 that paved they way for the Democritization of Western Europe.

----------


## wellshii

I disliked when someone was vaping in front of me and blew that out. Regardless of thread,its rude.
But its cali. According to them.................

----------


## bass

> I think there is going to be a new world revolution "hopeful not bloody". Much like many times in history. From the Magna Carta setting off the cascade against the "divine right of Kings," to the Protestant Reformation and to the American Revolution of 1775 that paved they way for the Democritization of Western Europe.


i believe i'll see it in my life time. damn!

----------


## Sehdee

what chemicals are used to create the vapor in the cigarettes ? I would think anything that creates some vapor out of chemicals would be a health risk haha

----------


## songdog

Well all dumb things start in Cali and other states follow.I lived in Cali for 10 yrs and I swear So Cali has more than its share of freaks.And I think Venice beach is the Hqrts.

----------


## bass

first opportunity i get i'm outta here. Cali is not only full of freaks but dumb people as well. we just voted to pay tax for using plastic bags. WTF?

----------


## gymffiti

> Banning is not the issue, they want to tax it like tobacco. They just can't stop finding ways to rip people off.


Attachment 166316

Same in the UK too

----------


## Tigershark

My wife smokes and always has as long as I have known her. Yes I hate it and it's annoying, but she uses her own money to buy them and is respectful around me knowing I don't want to deal with it. She tried the e-cigarettes and didn't like them. Said they didn't have the same feel as the real ones. 
I do agree with sondog. If you want to pass a stupid law just wait for California first. It was one of their circuit courts that tried to say the Pledge of Allegiance was Unconstitutional back in the early 2000s.

----------


## EndlessApex

> what chemicals are used to create the vapor in the cigarettes ? I would think anything that creates some vapor out of chemicals would be a health risk haha


it's propylene glycol & water, same things that's been used in medical inhalers for decades. Besides that it's just food grade flavorings & nicotine if desired.

It really is a good surrogate for tobacco cigarettes & should be encouraged to anyone you know with a tobacco addiction. Some people act like complete fools blowing massive clouds in cramped public spaces though and should be thoroughly ridiculed for that.

----------

